# Bunny (massachusetts)



## jcavic1989 (May 29, 2014)

Looking to re-home my 2 year old mini-lop male bunny. He is very loved by all of his family and has been the center of our lives since he was a newborn.

He is an indoor house bunny who lives in a playpen we have built for him.
He is litter-box trained
He has been neutered and has been to the vet for check-up's yearly
He is very spoiled but a very good quiet bunny(loves being massaged).

We are looking to find an owner with prior experience of how to raise a bun and can give him the right amount of affection/attention he needs. 
I would like to find him a home where he can interact with at least 1 other bun.

We have supplies and records that you would be able to take as well.

If interested I can send many many pictures and answer any questions you may have!![ATTACHATTACH]


----------



## Azerane (Jun 2, 2014)

Sorry I can't help, but I hope you can find him a new loving home  What's his name?


----------



## thatkiidsean (Jun 26, 2014)

Is this bunny still available?

... hmmmmmm...


----------



## ilovepets (Jun 27, 2014)

aww i live in MA, but i can't have another rabbit


----------



## cookies_mum13 (Jul 7, 2014)

He's precious! Looks just like my male mini lop! I'm looking to possibly adopt a bun just like him, so if something I'm working on doesn't work out, I'd love to know more about your bun and what possible arrangenents can be made. I live in CT, by the way.


----------



## randikittybun (Aug 24, 2014)

Is there and adoption fee? I live in MA too so it would be easy to go meet him


----------

